# Oy to the World!



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate how all the shelves in the stores I usually like to go to get all mixed up and my favorite things removed to make room for holiday decorations and greeting cards. 

Vent your Holiday peeves here!


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Dec 9, 2007)

Christmas carols. Being played over the radio. ALL DAY. Lucky, it hasn't started yet, but I dread the day it does...


----------



## kr7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate it how we are all supposed to outspend the neighbors, bcs....you know....that's what Jesus would do. 

Chris


----------



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

Pop stars singing christmas carols. It's horrific! If I walk into a store and hear a carol being dragged out with horrible warbling and all sorts of silly extra notes I frown at someone and get out my ipod. What is it with pop music christmas carols? They make me want to throw a tantrum alongside the stressed and tired little kids.

I'm also hating the tacky christmas decorations that go up. In a shopping center near me everything is white and silver and kind of modern. It's totally out of keeping with my christmas spirit.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2007)

At work, we're down three people- one of whom is a full-timer- for the upcoming weeks. December is by far the busiest month of the year for us, as it is for most businesses.

Yeah, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Pop stars singing christmas carols. It's horrific! If I walk into a store and hear a carol being dragged out with horrible warbling and all sorts of silly extra notes I frown at someone and get out my ipod. What is it with pop music christmas carols? They make me want to throw a tantrum alongside the stressed and tired little kids.



OH MY GOD, totally agreed. I don't give a shit if you won a Grammy, stop inventing notes to add in to Christmas songs that are overplayed to begin with.

Most of the Christmas music that I hear is some of the _worst shit ever._ Beyond the ass-suckingly awful standard stuff on the radio.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2007)

haha This pretty much sums it up!

I really love almost everything about the Holidays. What I don't like is standing in line for half an hour when it usually takes 2 minutes and feeling like NOTHING I have done is good enough


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 9, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Pop stars singing christmas carols. It's horrific! If I walk into a store and hear a carol being dragged out with horrible warbling and all sorts of silly extra notes I frown at someone and get out my ipod. What is it with pop music christmas carols? They make me want to throw a tantrum alongside the stressed and tired little kids.



Yep, I like to hum along with Christmas carols, but the over-stylizing just makes me cranky. DON'T mess with my Christmas carols!! -- With one exception: Transiberian Orchestra--but they didn't add extra notes, just crafted a new dynamic for the classics, IMO.



goofy girl said:


> haha This pretty much sums it up!
> 
> I really love almost everything about the Holidays. What I don't like is standing in line for half an hour when it usually takes 2 minutes and feeling like NOTHING I have done is good enough



Thanks for that link--it is now on my favorites. I know it's silly, but I've always gotten a kick out of that one, in spite of also really enjoying everything about the holidays. One of those "go figure" things.


----------



## southernfa (Dec 9, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> Yep, I like to hum along with Christmas carols, but the over-stylizing just makes me cranky. DON'T mess with my Christmas carols!! -- With one exception: Transiberian Orchestra--but they didn't add extra notes, just crafted a new dynamic for the classics, IMO.



Never heard of them, but I'm interested. Is there an online reference?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 9, 2007)

What I think is more amusing than annoying is how in my local supermarket they have put signs saying "christmas essentials" on every shelf. I did not know that spaghetti, tomato ketchup and coffee were Christmas essentials.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2007)

southernfa said:


> Never heard of them, but I'm interested. Is there an online reference?



I love them, too. I'm sure you have heard their music but maybe don't recognize the name. They are the ones that do "Christmas Eve Sarajevo" and the christmas canon. 

Here's their website


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2007)

qwertyman173 said:


> What I think is more amusing than annoying is how in my local supermarket they have put signs saying "christmas essentials" on every shelf. I did not know that spaghetti, tomato ketchup and coffee were Christmas essentials.



OMG so true! LOL


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate feeling obliged to send cards to those that sent one to me. Are single guys really expected to do this? I have a virtual assistant but it seems so cheesy to lay that off on her. On the other hand I had no prob with the wife handling it when I was married? Doesn't help my holiday attitude that I'm Jewish, either! LOL


----------



## Britannia (Dec 9, 2007)

The terrible holiday movies that are retardedly predictable.

The idiots who rush my store every god damned day, ripping up all the piles I just folded and treating me like I'm not even a human being.

The fact that people whine or treat you differently if you don't send them cards/gifts. (I rarely, if ever, do either of these things, and would really prefer if THEY didn't send such things to ME, either).

I also despise thanksgivings because of the three children that always show up, two of them are clinically psychotic, the other one is a fucking sadist, and the rest of the family tries to make me play cards with them, listen to them bitch about the neighbor's lawn, and then I have to watch them shovel my mother's gourmet masterpieces into their disgusting mouths like it's a McDonald's happy meal about to get taken away from them.

Call me the Grinch, but holidays blow.


----------



## southernfa (Dec 9, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I love them, too. I'm sure you have heard their music but maybe don't recognize the name. They are the ones that do "Christmas Eve Sarajevo" and the christmas canon.
> 
> Here's their website



Oh, the "Christmas" canon. I love Pachelbel's canon and can truly say that this is most unique rendition I have ever heard!  
The lead guitar could give Brian May a run for his money.
Loved the balalaikas; reminded me of a Hungarian academic I once worked with who had the most amazing tongue. He could mimic the balalaika perfectly.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Lilly,

I hate seeing adults make children stand in line for an eternity just to get a pic taken with Santa. It is all very nice etc, but if your child is tired and distressed I think it is not right to make them wait forever just for a photo.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

southernfa said:


> Oh, the "Christmas" canon. I love Pachelbel's canon and can truly say that this is most unique rendition I have ever heard!
> The lead guitar could give Brian May a run for his money.
> Loved the balalaikas; reminded me of a Hungarian academic I once worked with who had the most amazing tongue. He could mimic the balalaika perfectly.



My family are Hungarian. We rule mate!!!


----------



## alienlanes (Dec 9, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Pop stars singing christmas carols. It's horrific! If I walk into a store and hear a carol being dragged out with horrible warbling and all sorts of silly extra notes I frown at someone and get out my ipod. What is it with pop music christmas carols? They make me want to throw a tantrum alongside the stressed and tired little kids.



At the chain bookstore where I used to work, we were required by corporate headquarters to keep the same half-dozen carols and standards on permanent repeat from November 1 through New Year's.

_Do they know it's Christmas time at all?_ We sure did. It was drilled into our brains sixteen times a day :doh:.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2007)

Stupid Christmas movies. Somebody makes one every Holiday season. This year it's that Chipmunks movie. I'm glad I don't have kids or else I would be forced to have to pay to endure that drivel.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 10, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Pop stars singing christmas carols. It's horrific! If I walk into a store and hear a carol being dragged out with horrible warbling and all sorts of silly extra notes I frown at someone
> 
> 
> Blackjack said:
> ...



Thirded.

I hate how it doesn't fucking snow in Florida [for Christmas]. A bright, shiny Christmas *fucking blows*.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate how politically correct Christmas is, I mean the holidays.

I hate how commercial everything is. I hate how responsible parents become idiots in toys r us.

I hate how people exploit charity.

I hate the fact that children demand certain things for Christmas instead of asking for them.

Bah Freaking HUMBUG!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 10, 2007)

Lois Griffin: Uh, uh, uh, before you sit down, we're due at Joe and Bonnie's for egg nog. 
Peter Griffin: Lois, can't we tell them that your mother died? 
Lois Griffin: Peter, I'm not going to lie about something like that. 
Peter Griffin: All right, all right, I'll kill your mother. G-d, when did Christmas become so complicated? 

'Nuf said?


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate the financial crunch that always seems to accompany Christmas, when we have to load the cost of presents on top of bills and rent. I have no problem with the holiday, just the 24 days leading up to it.

And all the schmaltzy Christmas movies have to stop. _It's A Wonderful Life_, _A Christmas Story_ and _How the Grinch Stole Christmas_ are the only good ones I can remember, and there's more of these things coming out each year.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Thirded.
> 
> I hate how it doesn't fucking snow in Florida [for Christmas]. A bright, shiny Christmas *fucking blows*.



It doesn't snow in Australia either mate as Christmas is summertime here.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I hate how politically correct Christmas is, I mean the holidays.
> 
> I hate how commercial everything is. I hate how responsible parents become idiots in toys r us.
> 
> ...




Donni I think that the term " Happy Holidays" refers to the fact that Christmas and Chanukah are celebrated in the same month, so they are just wishing everybody well, no? Maybe it does not mean that, but that is my spin on it. 

Meanwhile I hope you and your hub have a great year in 2008.

Susannah


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> It doesn't snow in Australia either mate as Christmas is summertime here.



That's so backwards! What's wrong with you people!?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> That's so backwards! What's wrong with you people!?




Watch it mate.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 10, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I hate it how we are all supposed to outspend the neighbors, bcs....you know....that's what Jesus would do.
> 
> Chris



Oh, not since 9-11. Now you are supposed to cheer the war in Iraq. Because as we all know, Jesus Loves Bombs.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a major Peeve about the Christmas Season.

Every year, our local newspaper sponsors something called "The Santa Fund". Individuals and companies pledge/make donations and when they do, they get to include a "blurb" that the paper then prints. Each day there is a running tally of how much money has been raised, followed by a list of who donated and thier little blurb.

Part one of my peeve is that I think so many people donate just to see thier names in the paper! Someone will donate $5.00 and their little write-up will say
*"In memory of Grandma and Grandpa Jones, Nana Smith, Jake, Mike, Phil, Sue, Mary, Mrs. Williams and Cora and Merry Christmas to local 158 of the IBEW and love my family and friends... Joe Smith."​*
This is not an exaggeration - for $5 this guy just mentioned every dead person he ever knew and managed to wish Merry Christmas to family and friends ect... This just irks me. I don't know if I want him to donate more if he's going to name so many people or what, but it makes me mental.:doh:

Part two is the whole "Santa Fund" itself. Along with this daily tally, they include a sob story of someone who's benefitting from the Fund.
*"Mary is a single mother of three children ages 3, 5 and 7. Mary had a part time job but had stop working because her babysitter moved to another state. Mary and her family live with her sister but because she is not working, there is no extra money for gifts and Mary would like to make this a nice holiday for her kids".​*
Again, this is not an exaggeration! These are the stories they include. ANd when I read them (and yes, I know I can just *not* read them... lol) all I can think is how this is the perfect opportunity to teach your children what the holiday is all about! It's about giving, not getting!! Sit your kids down and say look, we're poor but we have each other and that's what's important etc etc etc. Then go to the dollar store and spend $6.00 on two little presents each!! But instead, they are teaching their kids that when you don't have money, just go get subsidized! Grrr!!

Now please don't misunderstand me, I am all for helping those in need and I live in a relatively poor area, so I know there are people who are down on their luck. But I can't help but wonder how many of these people are taking advantage of every social program out there and by doing so, are simply teaching thier children to do the same.

So I can live with cheesy Christmas shows and bad Christmas carols, but this Santa Fund thing - Oy, it makes me nuts! LOL!


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Listen to the 12 pains of christmas, and you will get the general idea


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 10, 2007)

That they're making mall Santa's say, Ha Ha Ha instead of Ho Ho Ho. Wtf?

It's Merry Christmas, not Happy Holidays. If I have a Jewish friend, I say Happy Hanukkah, not Season's Greetings.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 10, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> That they're making mall Santa's say, Ha Ha Ha instead of Ho Ho Ho. Wtf?
> 
> It's Merry Christmas, not Happy Holidays. If I have a Jewish friend, I say Happy Hanukkah, not Season's Greetings.




EXACTLY what I was trying to say, lol. Ho HO and ho, have a merry christmas


----------



## Ash (Dec 10, 2007)

Every Christmas movie to ever come out of ABC Family. SO cheesy.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 10, 2007)

What I don't understand is how that mother is going to explain to her kids next Christmas why it's not as good as last year's was.

I guarantee she'll resubmit herself for the charity list.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> And all the schmaltzy Christmas movies have to stop. _It's A Wonderful Life_, _A Christmas Story_ and _How the Grinch Stole Christmas_ are the only good ones I can remember, and there's more of these things coming out each year.



How the hell can you forget _Die Hard_?

And I like _Love, Actually_, too.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2007)

I really dislike little rinky-dink Christmas music making thingies... They're funny at first, but they get on my nerves quickly. Whether it's tree ornaments, cards or toys that play music and sound like this:

(Digital Jingle Bells)

doink doink doink
doink doink doink
beep boop doink doink doink
doink, doink, doink... doink-doink doink doink
beep boop doink doink doink



beep_boop_man_stan


P.S. My daughter has a duck that quacks out Silent Night...


----------



## supersoup (Dec 10, 2007)

it drives me crazy that it's now a daily thing at work for me to:

*have a till in to ring out customers
*be the person called 239048 times a day to run to the back to get layaways
*have to help man the camera room/carry a walkie talkie with loss prevention
*cover breaks for people on the sales floor
*doing all of the above AND be expected to get my own things done.

retail. PSH.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 10, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It's Merry Christmas, not Happy Holidays. If I have a Jewish friend, I say Happy Hanukkah, not Season's Greetings.



You're assuming we live in a society with intelligent, civilzed people. Political Correctness is made by morons, for morons.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 10, 2007)

The stuff I hate the most is actually songs like "The 12 Pains of Christmas." They got old years ago.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> They're funny at first, but they get on my nerves quickly. Whether it's tree ornaments, cards or toys that play music and sound like this:
> 
> (Digital Jingle Bells)
> 
> ...


better than:
woof woof woof
woof woof woof
woof woof woof woof woof
woof, woof, woof... woof-woof woof woof
woof woof woof woof woof


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

Tooz said:


> The stuff I hate the most is actually songs like "The 12 Pains of Christmas." They got old years ago.


Clearly you haven't heard The Night Santa Went Crazy. ^_^ ("12 Pains" wasn't very funny to begin with...)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Every Christmas movie to ever come out of ABC Family. SO cheesy.



OMG!! I HATE these! It's like ABC Family took people who were famous at some point in their lives (but not too recently), some writers, and a grab bag of bad ideas, shook it all up, and then threw up things like, "Holiday in Handcuffs". I do not want to see Clarissa (from Clarissa Explains it All) and A.C. Slater in a hostage type situation and then falling in love.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 11, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Sit your kids down and say look, we're poor but we have each other and that's what's important etc etc etc. Then go to the dollar store and spend $6.00 on two little presents each!! But instead, they are teaching their kids that when you don't have money, just go get subsidized! Grrr!!



OK, this really bothered me. I do understand what you are trying to say, and in theory, I agree with part of it ... the part about teaching children that presents aren't the be all to end all, that is. 

But let's face it. Christmas is a commercialized holiday. And there is a world of difference between not buying a ton of gifts for your kids because you don't want to spoil them ... and just not *having* the means to purchase much (if anything) for them. And this isn't really about the kids. It is about parents wanting to do the best they can for their children. 

I am fortunate. I don't have to worry about providing for my child. Of course, I'd like to give him the moon & stars, but I feel blessed that I am able (up to this point, anyway!) to provide for his needs, and splurge on a few extras here and there. I am solidly middle class, with the corresponding debt to prove it, and if I wanted to clear out Toys 'R Us, all I'd have to do is whip out Ye Olde Credit Card (and then sweat the staggering payments for the rest of my life). 

Many of the families who receive gifts from the "Adopt a Family" or "Toys for Tots" or other community-funded programs do not have the means to provide much, if ANYTHING extra, for their children. They don't have credit cards to max out. The concept of saving a few dollars here and there is laughably unrealistic. And yet, they still want to provide for their children, and see their precious little faces light up as they unwrap presents. Imagine that. Poor people have feelings too 

And if I were financially strapped, and unable to provide extras for my child ... I don't think I'd make a trip to the dollar store, pick up a few cheap plastic dolls, hand out lectures about how we're poor but happy, and call it a day. I would do WHATEVER I needed to do, to provide for my child's needs ... PLUS extras. 

Again, I'm fortunate. I may not always be. Like most other people, I'm a few missed paychecks away from poverty. I don't underestimate how LUCKY I am. And where my child is concerned, I have not one ounce of false pride in my body. 

Finally ... if the program you were referencing was handing out cash to anyone who asked, I might wonder about where my contribution is really going. But we're talking about providing TOYS for CHILDREN. To that end, I'm not overly concerned with who might be cheating the system. God forbid, a child might get a few extra toys for Christmas


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 11, 2007)

Is putting it on for the kids we have at the youth centre I operate. We feed about 150 a big dinner and desserts. Have gifts for all the kids, a candy bag, entertainment, and fellowship together. We only have 5 bucks per kid but ya know they love those little gifts, for some of them the only gift they get. No matter how bah humbug I get with the stupid people you deal with shopping, Christmas carols starting n OCT,being broke and all the things I have to do it makes it all worthwhile on that day. 
Ruth


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 11, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, this really bothered me. I do understand what you are trying to say, and in theory, I agree with part of it ... the part about teaching children that presents aren't the be all to end all, that is.
> 
> But let's face it. Christmas is a commercialized holiday. And there is a world of difference between not buying a ton of gifts for your kids because you don't want to spoil them ... and just not *having* the means to purchase much (if anything) for them. And this isn't really about the kids. It is about parents wanting to do the best they can for their children.
> 
> ...




Great post, lady. I'd rep you but I have to spread it around or something dirty like that.


----------



## southernfa (Dec 11, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> But let's face it. Christmas is a commercialized holiday. And there is a world of difference between not buying a ton of gifts for your kids because you don't want to spoil them ... and just not *having* the means to purchase much (if anything) for them. And this isn't really about the kids. It is about parents wanting to do the best they can for their children.
> 
> I am fortunate. I don't have to worry about providing for my child.



This really made me think. I grew up poor. My parents never took welfare but I can remember my mother counting the very last cents out of her purse for shopping and realising there wasn't enough to last the week. We never had the flash presents or the trips to Fiji that other kids in our neighbourhood had.

I was painfully aware of it. I was deeply embarrassed as a child to be poor.

But looking back on it, I also remember the care that went on. Our closest friends in the street used to co-ordinate Christmas presents with my parents. So the year, their son got a bike, I got a bike (my was second-hand). The year we got a colour TV (woo-hoo!), so did they (they probably held off for years for us). Ours was bigger and I can remember my Dad taking us aside and making us promise not to boast about it.

And, you know I am going to say this, we were loved, we knew it, and looking back, yes that was always what mattered most.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 11, 2007)

southernfa said:


> This really made me think. I grew up poor. My parents never took welfare but I can remember my mother counting the very last cents out of her purse for shopping and realising there wasn't enough to last the week. We never had the flash presents or the trips to Fiji that other kids in our neighbourhood had.
> 
> I was painfully aware of it. I was deeply embarrassed as a child to be poor.
> 
> ...



Oh, God ... same here. My mother went without so many things so that she could provide for us. She went for years without a winter coat. I grew up thinking that she didn't wear one because her fat insulated her (this is what she told us). I remember one Christmas, I asked for a new camera. My parents had a very, very limited budget and 5 other children to buy gifts for. I didn't get what I asked for ... I got an antique camera that had once belonged to my grandmother. I threw a massive fit, which ultimately caused my mother to cry. I was maybe ... 10 or 11 at the time, and I still remember that incident and how awful it made me feel. Still does, actually.


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 11, 2007)

You know, it's easy to be jaded and cynical around the holidays. Hell, I get like that myself. But the holidays aren't about me. My Christmas present to my wife this year (and last year, and the year before) is to have a better attitude towards Christmas. I hate all of the bullshit that surrounds the whole christmas process; The Gifts, The Children, Religion being stuffed down my throat. I hate all sthat shit.

I tolerate it though.

This year I decided to not bitch so much about it. I did this because Christmas has a deeper meaning for my wife. It was her Mother's favorite holiday. Her Mother died of cancer and it seemed like a part of my wife died with her. 

I don't bitch about the holidays for her, not because I like christmas. I prmoised her I would do whatever it took took in life to make her happy. If it means I grin and bear it through the holidays, well then, that makes it worth it. I've learned that the holidays are not about myself. They're about giving to the people that you love. I don't give a shit about extended family I only ever see at special functions or every few years, but my wife does and buying them gifts makes her happy.

If she's happy, I'm happy. If the one person in my life that I would gladly sacrafice my own life for is happy, That's all I care about. All the dog-shit christmas carols, christmas sweaters, and other assorted christmas crap is pure torture for me, but I endure it. My wife knows how much I hate it, but she knows I endure it for her because I love her so much and for one month out of the year I can put all of my cynicisim towards the world on hold for her, and that makes her feel special.

If anything, Christmas has tought me what it is to give of myself. It has tought me that it's hard and brutal... but it's worth it because it's for someone you love. I've gotten a lot better about Christmas. Not perfect, but nobody ever is. I still work on it and every year I get a little bit better at it. It's not that i have to, but it's because I want to.

So if you have no reason to celebrate christmas at all, then let the moment slip past unrecognized and dismiss it as just another corperate holiday designed to empty your wallets on meaningless shit. but, if you do have a reason to celebrate it, if you have someone you love that you want to make feel special and loved, then that's what Christmas is for. I don't care about "the reason for the season" and all of the religious stuff. I only care that we ALL get an opportunity to give someone we care about a chance to be happy, and prove to ourselves that we aren't totally worthless sacks of shit. That we can still have a capacity to show love and empathy towards other people... even if it's only to make ONE person happy.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Clearly you haven't heard The Night Santa Went Crazy. ^_^ ("12 Pains" wasn't very funny to begin with...)



If I hear "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer" again, there's going to be a mass casualty incident. Redneck humor is twice as unfunny during the holidays.


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> If I hear "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer" again, there's going to be a mass casualty incident. Redneck humor is twice as unfunny during the holidays.



Yeah, fuck that song.
It sucks.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 14, 2007)

Ambivalence actually, not outright dislike.



Except maybe for something like this...


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I have a major Peeve about the Christmas Season.
> 
> Every year, our local newspaper sponsors something called "The Santa Fund". Individuals and companies pledge/make donations and when they do, they get to include a "blurb" that the paper then prints. Each day there is a running tally of how much money has been raised, followed by a list of who donated and thier little blurb.
> 
> ...




I TOTALLY get what you are saying. At a place I used to work (Ironically enough, a newspaper) the employees would sponsor a family at Christmas. One year the family was a Mom, Dad and 2 kids. I am ALL about helping people out (hell, in the snowstorm yesterday I took the gloves off my own hands and gave them to someone else), the tag I pulled was a gift for the Mom. SO...I open it, and it was for perfume. PERFUME!! Perfume that I had actually wanted for myself but COULD NOT AFFORD TO BUY!! She didn't ask for a sweater, she didn't ask for a Wal*Mart or grocery store gift card,...it was $80 PERFUME!! I know that she has every right to feel good about herself and deserves a "splurge" like everyone..but that ticked me off to no end. I never gave her the stinkin perfume either, if you're wondering. She got a $50 gift card for groceries to feed her family.


----------



## Ash (Dec 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ambivalence actually, not outright dislike.
> 
> Except maybe for something like this...



Oh my God! Burglars dressed as giant glowing cartoon characters are trying to break into that house!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 15, 2007)

I feel like I need to clarify..or explain..or something. I can only speak for myself..but I don't think ANY of us are against helping, or charity or anything like that...but the help should go to people who NEED it. And yes..Christmas should be magical for kids and I don't think anyone disagrees with that. However..I think that when charity is abused it makes us a bit "jaded".

I grew up in a poor family as well..we got food from the church and accepted help from whoever would offer..literally. I really feel blessed that my parents weren't "too proud" to ask for help. They had kids and they did whatever it took to feed us, clothe us, make sure there were gifts under the tree. My Mom was a nurse, which was steady work. But my father had some issues keeping a job, and at the time my Mom was an L.P.N.,(in our house that stood for Low Paid Nurse-she went back to school for her RN when I was in 8th grade) which isn't fabulous money. For a long time she worked overnights for the differential until they switched her to a different floor and put her on days. Looking back I can't remember being disappointed about never getting anything I asked for for Christmas (not saying I wasn't, I just don't remember it)..but I do remember that I was so happy to have everything that was there that I completely forgot about everything else on my list!!

I mentioned that my parents accepted help that was offered, and I wanted to point out that they never TOOK anything. We got food from the church, but my parents both volunteered there for anything they needed. My Mom taught CCD, my Mom and Dad both worked at the fairs and festivals and my Dad did repairs on the building or anything else that needed fixing. Both my parents were involved in the community..my dad coached soccer and was a Boy Scout leader. When friends would help out with bills or food or child care..it was always paid back in some form. (usually my dad doing house,appliance or car repairs)

I think that it is SO important to help each other out..but there comes a point when people need to start giving back. 

Ok...I think that's it.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 15, 2007)

Food on the table, clothes on your back, and a roof over your head are the most important things. Charity should be used to provide these things, rather than splurging out on things that adults want.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 15, 2007)

This isn't about something I detest, but rather a holiday practice that makes me uncomfortable. Not far from where I live there is a big, rich church.* Every year at Christmas, they go from door to door in the neighborhood and hand out stocking-shaped bags made of netting, each of which contains an elderly apple, a shriveled orange, two walnuts, and a handful of peppermints. I am happy that they are making an effort to give something to somebody. On the other hand, I really don't want their stocking, and I am sure there are families in town who would be absolutely delighted to get something like this. I'm not quite sure how I feel about it: the goodwill is touching, but I can't help wishing they had used their resources to help someone who really _needed_ it.

*Baptist, of course. In Oklahoma, there are only two religions: Baptist and Other.


----------



## southernfa (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> but I can't help wishing they had used their resources to help someone who really _needed_ it.



Maybe, the real need is for people from a big, rich church to get out and give to others at all. Nothing against these good folk but as a generalisation; willingly giving service doesn't come easy to a lot of people.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 15, 2007)

southernfa said:


> Maybe, the real need is for people from a big, rich church to get out and give to others at all. Nothing against these good folk but as a generalisation; willingly giving service doesn't come easy to a lot of people.



Thank you. I think you put your finger on it. I guess sometimes letting people be generous can be a gift, too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2008)

*BUMP*

R&B/Rap artists who remake old classic Christmas tunes like "Santa Baby" and "Baby it's Cold Outside," to a hip hop beat.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

I hate that a man lost his life, in what was probably the rush to secure cheaper gifts for the season.

He lost his life.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 30, 2008)

City streets and businesses that are lined with white lights. I like white lights, I just think it would be nice to see some color. I see white lights used throughout the year. COLOR


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 1, 2008)

The holiday crowds - it can turn a nice shopping experience into the roller derby.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate hearing people bitch about "having" to say Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas. OMGZ NO.. TOO PC.. I CAN'T JUST STFU & DEAL.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate hearing people bitch about "having" to say Happy Holidays instead Merry Christmas. OMGZ NO.. TOO PC.. I CAN'T JUST STFU & DEAL.



Yes. Not everybody celebrates Christmas. When people wish me a Merry Christmas I just nod my head and smile. You have to be gracious regardless.
At this time of the year one would think that only Christmas is being celebrated though.
A friend actually mentioned to me the lack of anything related to Chanukah on TV etc, as compared to Christmas.
I realize that Christians way out number us meanwhile.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate hearing people bitch about "having" to say Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas. OMGZ NO.. TOO PC.. I CAN'T JUST STFU & DEAL.


Begun, the war on christmas has.

-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2008)

Chestnuts roasting on an open fire. 

Jack Frost nipping at your nose.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 1, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate hearing people bitch about "having" to say Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas. OMGZ NO.. TOO PC.. I CAN'T JUST STFU & DEAL.



You lady, deserve all the rep in the world.

I agree 100%


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2008)

honestly, i plain old just hate the holiday season. forced merriment, irritating songs, and awkward gatherings with people you don't really know or want to get to know.. not my thing. not to mention that every store seems to put in air fresheners that make the whole store smell like cinnamon. gross! is it january yet??


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> irritating songs


you're just not listening to the right christmas music. promise!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> you're just not listening to the right christmas music. promise!



agreed. Transiberian (sp?) Orchestra rocks my boat hardcore.


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> honestly, i plain old just hate the holiday season. forced merriment, irritating songs, and awkward gatherings with people you don't really know or want to get to know.. not my thing. not to mention that every store seems to put in air fresheners that make the whole store smell like cinnamon. gross! is it january yet??



OMG!Every store has huge bins of cinnamon pine cones or those cinnamon brooms.Hack!Gag!It's killin' me.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> irritating songs


That start in November


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

Giving is great, it really is, so is the basic spirit of Christmas. Its the fact it never stops, radio stations devote airspace to the SAME SONGS OVER AND OVER! Decorations everywhere, little kids flip the fuck out..... I was so pissed because a jazz band I played in last year was going to get back together, to play Christmas jazz at this show (thankfully it fell apart for this show, and thankfully we still are planning to do something)

Not only that, but decorating the tree always melts into a huge argument....


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 1, 2008)

Christmas stores that are open all year round.

How can anybody want to celebrate Christmas in July!? And wouldn't having Christmas around all year take away one of the things that makes Christmas special... the anticipation!? Christmas is kind of like if we celebrated suburban living only once a year... and people only planted lawns for a few weeks per year and actually enjoyed mowing them for a short period of time... even kids would love doing it. Imagine having to maintain a Christmas tree all year round, it would be just like yard work.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 1, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> agreed. Transiberian (sp?) Orchestra rocks my boat hardcore.


Well, the stuff of theirs that actually rocks. A lot of it doesn't and is quite boring: thus, I return to Mannheim Steamroller.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> That start in November



Only November? I have heard Christmas songs in late October here.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> honestly, i plain old just hate the holiday season. forced merriment, irritating songs, and awkward gatherings with people you don't really know or want to get to know.. not my thing. not to mention that every store seems to put in air fresheners that make the whole store smell like cinnamon. gross! is it january yet??



You and Blackjack would make a good couple.:bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You and Blackjack would make a good couple.:bow:



Am I really that miserable?

Actually, I probably will be before the week's out and I have to listen to Christmas music at work.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Only November? I have heard Christmas songs in late October here.



Ah yes... but Christmas in Australia is a whoooooole different thing...








I hope Santa brings you a shiny new dradle this year Shosh!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Am I really that miserable?
> 
> Actually, I probably will be before the week's out and I have to listen to Christmas music at work.



You are not miserable at all, I just know that the lead up to Christmas really gets on your tits!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ah yes... but Christmas in Australia is a whoooooole different thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man. Twelve years as a teacher in Early Childhood and I had to hear The Wiggles over and over again. Fark!

If I never hear The Wiggles again it will be too soon.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, I probably will be before the week's out and I have to listen to Christmas music at work.



I was sick of the shit 75 minutes into my shift.

Can it be Christmas tomorrow so I don't have to listen to it anymore?


----------



## steely (Dec 2, 2008)

Two words"Blue Christmas"

Can I slit my throat now,please?


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 3, 2008)

this Black Friday shit is getting out of hand, people are being trampled and dying and for what??? So some dickwad can score a new TV for a few bucks less? Hope it was worth it asshole. Tis the season to be greedy!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's another one... Long strings of Christmas lights that blink in their entirety in a willy-nilly fashion. There is a house down the street from where I work that is a hideous example of this... video coming soon.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here's another one... Long strings of Christmas lights that blink in their entirety in a willy-nilly fashion. There is a house down the street from where I work that is a hideous example of this... video coming soon.



Have you ever seen that movie with Chevy Chase lighting the Christmas lights on his house? They are moronic movies, but funny. I like them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ian6NyXpszw

Voila.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here's another one... Long strings of Christmas lights that blink in their entirety in a willy-nilly fashion. There is a house down the street from where I work that is a hideous example of this... video coming soon.



This reminds me of a song from the cd _Twisted Christmas_: 

http://www.links2love.com/lyrics-12-pains-of-christmas-song.htm

*The Twelve Pains of Christmas*

The first thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me
Is finding a Christmas tree

The second thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me:
Rigging up the lights
And finding a Christmas tree

The third thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me
Hangovers
Rigging up the lights
And finding a Christmas tree

The fourth thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me

Sending Christmas cards
Hangovers
Rigging up the lights
And finding a Christmas tree

The fifth thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me
Five months of bills!
Sending Christmas cards
Hangovers
Rigging up the lights
And finding a Christmas tree

The sixth thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me:
Facing my in-laws
Five months of bills!
Oh, I hate those Christmas cards!
Hangovers
Rigging up these lights!
And finding a Christmas tree

The seventh thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me:
The Salvation Army
Facing my in-laws
Five months of bills!
Sending Christmas cards
Oh, geez!
I'm tryin' to rig up these lights!
And finding a Christmas tree

The eighth thing at Christmas that such a pain to me:
I WANNA TRANSFORMER FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!
Charities,
And whataya mean "YOUR in-laws"?!?
Five months of bills!
Ach, making out these cards
Honey, get me a beer, huh?
What, we have no extension cords?!?
And finding a Christmas tree

The ninth thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me
Finding parking spaces
DADDY, I WANT SOME CANDY!!!!
Donations!
Facing my in-laws Five months of bills!
Writing out those Christmas cards
Hangovers!
Now why the hell are they blinking?!?!?
And finding a Christmas tree

The tenth thing at Christmas that's such a pain to me:
"Batteries Not Included"
No parking spaces
BUY ME SOMETHIN'!!!
Get a job, ya bum!
Facing my in-laws!
Five months of bills!
Yo-ho, sending Christmas cards
Oh, geez, look at this!
One light goes out, they ALL go out!!!
And finding a Christmas tree

The eleventh thing of Christmas that's such a pain to me:
Stale TV specials
"Batteries Not Included"
No parking spaces
DAD, I GOTTA GO TA BATHROOM!!
Charities!
She's a witch...I hate her!
Five months of bills!
Oh, I don't even KNOW half these people!
Oh, who's got the toilet paper, huh?
Get a flashlight...I blew a fuse!!
And finding a Christmas tree

The twelfth thing of Christmas that's such a pain to me:
Singing Christmas carols
Stale TV specials
"Batteries Not Included"
No parking?!?
WAAAAAAAAAAH! WAAAAAAAAAAH!
Charities!
Gotta make 'em dinner!
Five months of bills!
I'm not sendin' them this year, that's it!
Shut up, you!
FINE! YOU'RE SO SMART, YOU RIG UP THE LIGHTS!!!
And finding a Christmas tree


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG WHY????? WTF!!! CHRISTMAS MUSIC in all the stores? During the second week of NOVEMBER!?! Shees. I went to CVS for drugs and bandaids and got to listen to Bruce Springstein and 50 Cent I think hacking away at Christmas music. Stopped in to Payless for a minute, then went to Bath and Body Works - Christmas music and decorations in there too. I still have Halloween candy in my pocket for crying out loud. It's not even Thanksgiving yet! Oy.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 13, 2009)

Every friggin year it gets earlier and earlier, I mean why not just play it all year round and be done with it. Crazy shit!!!





LillyBBBW said:


> OMG WHY????? WTF!!! CHRISTMAS MUSIC in all the stores? During the second week of NOVEMBER!?! Shees. I went to CVS for drugs and bandaids and got to listen to Bruce Springstein and 50 Cent I think hacking away at Christmas music. Stopped in to Payless for a minute, then went to Bath and Body Works - Christmas music and decorations in there too. I still have Halloween candy in my pocket for crying out loud. It's not even Thanksgiving yet! Oy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 13, 2009)

I hear you both! On Tuesday, I noticed my neighbors two doors down from me already have lights up and a frickin' Santa in the window! Frickin' SANTA!!!!

All I could think was *WTF*???


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 13, 2009)

People asking if we are coming to their house on New Years Eve. I don't know what I am doing next weekend let alone that far ahead!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't have much of a Christmas these days, so I have to admit that I kinda like to hear the music right now. Well, not all the music. I prefer the more traditional stuff. I am whistling one right now.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 13, 2009)

Rehearsing for my Christmas choral concert is driving me INSANE!!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 14, 2009)

Put the Christmas tree up and all the decorations today, I <3 Christmas


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I used to love Christmas! LOVED IT! Now? I can't wait for all of winter to be over! 

List of holiday pet peeves:

1. Why must we go from Halloween candy to Christmas decorations in all stores?

2. Can Thanksgiving PLEASE be its own holiday and not the jump off for Christmas?

3a. The politically correct "Happy Holidays" shit. I'm Christian, darnit. Ok, not a devout one by any stretch but I am one and I want to be able to wish people a Merry Christmas without feeling like I'm going to be cursed to hell if I accentually say it to a non-Christian. 

3b. The politically correct "we mustn't offend anyone so lets not celebrate anything" BS at my job (I'm a preschool teacher). Why can't we celebrate it all holidays (which is do but it's like a naughty secret)? Why is it so very wrong to open our minds to other cultures? If, as a teacher, I've left out your personal holiday tell me about it...it's another reason to party!

4. If one more person says, "Only xx more shopping days left until Christmas!" I think I'll barf on their shoes. 

5. Shopping. Period. Used to love it but now I hate it. People are vultures. There is no holiday cheer in a mall full of sale hunting holiday shoppers. 

Worst of all...
6. I find no joy in the holidays any more and that really bums me out. I just want it over.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 14, 2009)

I dont mind the holidays, but hearing Christmas songs all day at work (YES they've already begun to play them!) is gonna make my head asplode. I dont even LIKE Christmas songs! never have!!

People keep asking me about Black Friday sales at my store. I DONT KNOW ANYTHING. You could probably go online and find some stuff out, but management likes to keep the peons in the dark.

Im broke and the thought of buying presents and cards is very daunting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 3b. The politically correct "we mustn't offend anyone so lets not celebrate anything" BS at my job (I'm a preschool teacher). Why can't we celebrate it all holidays (which is do but it's like a naughty secret)? Why is it so very wrong to open our minds to other cultures? If, as a teacher, I've left out your personal holiday tell me about it...it's another reason to party!
> 
> 
> 5. Shopping. Period. Used to love it but now I hate it. People are vultures. There is no holiday cheer in a mall full of sale hunting holiday shoppers.



3b: I totally agree. It IS an opportunity to show young children the diversity present in our world. Why is showing people something/new different offensive? 

5. Have you tried catalogues? Get on a mailing list with one and the rest soon will follow. Lakeside collection, Collections, etc., women's clothing catalogues just to name a few, have some nice gifts that you can order by mail or the net....without ever leaving your home  

Also, I don't spend a lot of time out shopping the rush....I actually hit sales racks around aug/sept and have a lot of my shopping done before thanksgiving.


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 16, 2009)

If I hear that _"One Little Christmas Tree"_ song just one more time, it'll be one time too many...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2009)

There is no way that public schools will be OK with giving Pagans ( including Witchcraft ) equal airtime. And I am not talking about some acceptable talking about nature. Ain't no way that's gonna happen. Nice idea if there was not such a sanitized version of the season. Guess people will just have to make sure their children get that diversity...elsewhere.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 16, 2009)

I had the urge to punch the anamatronic father christmas in asda (uk equivalent of wallmart) 
gotta love living between a mosque and a gurdwara though, diwali was awesome


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> There is no way that public schools will be OK with giving Pagans ( including Witchcraft ) equal airtime. And I am not talking about some acceptable talking about nature. Ain't no way that's gonna happen. Nice idea if there was not such a sanitized version of the season. Guess people will just have to make sure their children get that diversity...elsewhere.



Good point there Monique....FUCK THOSE PAGAN DEVIL WORSHIPPERS!!!!



I have so much fun here in the bible belt sometimes......especially when I gets to explain to people that pagans cannot possibly be devil worshippers.....because no belief in god means no belief in a devil as well......

It seems to be mind boggling for some......:blink:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 16, 2009)

The Great "Nativity Scene On top of the local town hall " Debate.

It was all said and good.
Until the fuckin morons put up the "Seinfield Pole"

..COME ONNNNNN.




....ALSO.
WTF. 
I Went TWO WEEKS Early, to K-Mart (And Goodwill) to get stuff for my halloween costume. 
TWO WEEKS. 

And THEY ALREADY HAD THEIR CHRISTMAS CRAP OUT THEN! 



.....
..Though I can't wait, one of these years I will have money to go "Black Friday" Shopping. [I'll even be nice enough to NOT trample people. ]


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I heard traditional Christmas songs turned into hip hop versions in a store today.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 24, 2009)

It makes me sad that the Christmas specials on t.v.--aren't so special anymore. I remember as a kid hearing those DING DONG DING noises to alert us of a special...all the family would run to see which one was on. These days you say to the kids, "The Grinch is on at 8pm, don't miss it!" and they say "so...I've seen that a million times. What's so special about it?"
I still watch them all and I am 42 years old. I watch The Christmas Story and Scrooge 5 or 6 times during the month between Thanksgiving and Christmas--and I cant wait for Rudolph, Frosty and the gang to make their appearances.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never even seen The Christmas Story. I think I may be the only one?


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 24, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've never even seen The Christmas Story. I think I may be the only one?



Nah i haven't seen it either or the Scrooge


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 24, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I heard traditional Christmas songs turned into hip hop versions in a store today.



Ugh! My sincere condolences to your ears Shosh *smh*.



thatgirl08 said:


> I've never even seen The Christmas Story. I think I may be the only one?



I've never seen "The Christmas Story" either Kriss.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've never even seen The Christmas Story. I think I may be the only one?



I saw it and thought it sucked. There were a few moments that made me crack a wry smile but overall I can't see what the hype about that movie is at all. I could barely sit still through it.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've never even seen The Christmas Story. I think I may be the only one?



Nope! 

...


----------



## Paquito (Nov 24, 2009)

-Target has it's section of the store filled with Christmas decorations. IN OCTOBER.

-The anxiety of buying something for every John and Jane Motherfucker that I've ever met in my life.

-Christmas music. Never liked it.

-Same goes for movies. Please TBS, I don't want to watch 24 hours of _The Christmas Story_.

-I feel so bad for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanksgiving is a turkey of a holiday.




It caaaaaaaaame upon a midnight clear, that glooooooooorious soooong of old........................

.....Joy to the world....

....Deck the halls..........

.....had a very shiny noooooose....

....chestnuts roasting on an open....

....all is calm, all is bright......

.....you have termites in your smiiiiiile....

.. let it snow, let it snow, let it.....

.....simply having a wonderful Christmas time....

....joyful and triumphant...

..Santa baby...

....the angels did say....

.. The stars are brightly shiiiiining......

....five gold rings.....

......bearing gifts, we traverse afar........




...gobble gobble....


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2009)

oy to my inlaws. My inlaws are all quite cash strapped. Whenever we suggest only buying presents for the kids so everyone can just relax about presents and money, we get poo pooed by the whole lot. I just don't understand the need to HAVE to give gifts to everyone!! My family is better off financially and we don't gift exchange. Maybe they're better off since they do watch what they spend though 
I like seeing everyone and spending a day or two together. I'd much rather do that than exchange gifts as well. I am in no mood for the holidays this year. I can't believe how many people have xmas decorations already going in my neighborhood.

Oh and about teaching kids about other than xmas. I was pretty impressed that Max learned about celebrations from around the world last year. He came home with some info on holidays that i have never heard of. No pagen though  I taught him that the xmas tree is actually nothing to do with santa and that it comes from an ancient religion. (we're not christian so xmas is all about santa and family time)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2009)

The phrase chestnuts roasting really turns me on at the most inopportune times....:doh:


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

*Who brought up this old post? LOL.

I hate crowds in the stores. *


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> *Who brought up this old post? LOL.
> 
> I hate crowds in the stores. *



It is a seasonal thread.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> There is no way that public schools will be OK with giving Pagans ( including Witchcraft ) equal airtime. And I am not talking about some acceptable talking about nature. Ain't no way that's gonna happen. Nice idea if there was not such a sanitized version of the season. Guess people will just have to make sure their children get that diversity...elsewhere.


_*
I guess it goes with the majority, The majority of people in this country are Christians (90%). That's why America doesn't recognize other religious holidays including Muslim or Jewish ones. 

If this country was majority Wiccan, yeah, you would have whatever holidays they have off. *_


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> I guess it goes with the majority, The majority of people in this country are Christians (90%). That's why America doesn't recognize other religious holidays including Muslim or Jewish ones.
> 
> If this country was majority Wiccan, yeah, you would have whatever holidays they have off. *_



How to win friends and influence people.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> I guess it goes with the majority, The majority of people in this country are Christians (90%). That's why America doesn't recognize other religious holidays including Muslim or Jewish ones.
> 
> If this country was majority Wiccan, yeah, you would have whatever holidays they have off. *_



Yeah....I know this. Not the point of my post.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*That's why America doesn't recognize other religious holidays including Muslim or Jewish ones. *_



I'll tell this to the public schools in my area, which are closed on a majority of Jewish holidays.


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 24, 2009)

k1009 said:


> Pop stars singing christmas carols. It's horrific! If I walk into a store and hear a carol being dragged out with horrible warbling and all sorts of silly extra notes I frown at someone and get out my ipod. What is it with pop music christmas carols? They make me want to throw a tantrum alongside the stressed and tired little kids.
> 
> I'm also hating the tacky christmas decorations that go up. In a shopping center near me everything is white and silver and kind of modern. It's totally out of keeping with my christmas spirit.





BlackKnight1239 said:


> Christmas carols. Being played over the radio. ALL DAY. Lucky, it hasn't started yet, but I dread the day it does...




Wow. I must be really cheesy because I love all of these things. I LOVE the fact that radio stations play Christmas carols all day(I listen to them ALL day long) and I love the fact pop/soul/rock/country singers remake Christmas songs. I'm listening to Mariah Carey's Christmas album right now but to be honest I sometimes listen to Christmas songs in the summer time.:blush:

I don't know...I get really cheerful around the holidays and as such the Christmas music usually amplifies those feelings. I'm agnostic but I love being immersed in Christmasy things. I'm just silly that way I guess.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 25, 2009)

iamaJenny said:


> Wow. I must be really cheesy because I love all of these things. I LOVE the fact that radio stations play Christmas carols all day(I listen to them ALL day long) and I love the fact pop/soul/rock/country singers remake Christmas songs. I'm listening to Mariah Carey's Christmas album right now but to be honest I sometimes listen to Christmas songs in the summer time.:blush:
> 
> I don't know...I get really cheerful around the holidays and as such the Christmas music usually amplifies those feelings. I'm agnostic but I love being immersed in Christmasy things. I'm just silly that way I guess.



Yeah I love the Christmas season too. I just feel out of principle it starts way too early. I enjoy Thanksgiving also and feel it's completely glossed over in favor of retailers' need to jostle up sales. But I do love the Christmas music except for ones that are rewritten with the pop/disco/rap flavor. It becomes silly. Also I'm among the minority in that I'm not enamored with the Trans Siberian Orchestra's stuff. I don't broadcast that though, I have to live in this town.

By the way folks, this thread is seasonal and was not intended as a haven for Christmas bashers and grand standing. It's just a place to vent about peeves like long lines, traffic and annoying relatives. The merits of Christmas as opposed to some other holiday and shitstorms about nativity scenes on city property belongs in Hyde Park. Please don't enter those debates here. Thanks!


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 25, 2009)

Hate trying to shop in the stores when aisles are blocked by palettes of merchandise! Was in the toy dept at wal mart yesterday and had to negotiate my cart up and down each aisle with the other shoppers as the ends of each aisle blocked with this stuff. Was lots of fun trying to turn carts around when aisles full of shoppers. Now I could see it if there were people working at unpacking the stuff but nopers the whole aisle at the back of the dept blocked so you couldn't even get to the merchandise on the back wall 8 rows deep. Annoying!


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah I love the Christmas season too. I just feel out of principle it starts way too early. I enjoy Thanksgiving also and feel it's completely glossed over in favor of retailers' need to jostle up sales. But I do love the Christmas music except for ones that are rewritten with the pop/disco/rap flavor. It becomes silly. Also I'm among the minority in that I'm not enamored with the Trans Siberian Orchestra's stuff. I don't broadcast that though, I have to live in this town.
> 
> By the way folks, this thread is seasonal and was not intended as a haven for Christmas bashers and grand standing. It's just a place to vent about peeves like long lines, traffic and annoying relatives. The merits of Christmas as opposed to some other holiday and shitstorms about nativity scenes on city property belongs in Hyde Park. Please don't enter those debates here. Thanks!




Totally agree. I get really huffy and "insulted" when my town starts celebrating Christmas before Thanksgiving is even over. It makes it feel really rushed lol.


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Hate trying to shop in the stores when aisles are blocked by palettes of merchandise! Was in the toy dept at wal mart yesterday and had to negotiate my cart up and down each aisle with the other shoppers as the ends of each aisle blocked with this stuff. Was lots of fun trying to turn carts around when aisles full of shoppers. Now I could see it if there were people working at unpacking the stuff but nopers the whole aisle at the back of the dept blocked so you couldn't even get to the merchandise on the back wall 8 rows deep. Annoying!



 That gave me really funny imagery. I just pictured you toy shopping in army fatigue trying to navigate your way past giant Tickle Me Elmos with "shoppers" jumping out at you like football players. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 25, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Hate trying to shop in the stores when aisles are blocked by palettes of merchandise! Was in the toy dept at wal mart yesterday and had to negotiate my cart up and down each aisle with the other shoppers as the ends of each aisle blocked with this stuff. Was lots of fun trying to turn carts around when aisles full of shoppers. Now I could see it if there were people working at unpacking the stuff but nopers the whole aisle at the back of the dept blocked so you couldn't even get to the merchandise on the back wall 8 rows deep. Annoying!



We totally had this problem at Best Buy on Sunday. We were going in with the intent to buy a portable DVD player for the kids and couldn't navigate the aisles at all with a cart. I felt claustrophobic in the store. We left without purchasing anything.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

Joy To The World, the teacher's dead! We barbequed her head!

What happened to her body? We flushed it down the potty!

View attachment simpsons_nelson_haha2.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 29, 2009)

Shosh said:


> Joy To The World, the teacher's dead! We barbequed her head!
> 
> What happened to her body? We flushed it down the potty!
> 
> View attachment 73566



**squeal*** That made me laugh! 

Ok, this is just an all around peeve of mine and that's the lack of seating in stores. I took my neices to Times Square today to shop. The M&M store for example has three levels. The store was jammed with people and I wasn't buying anything but I spent the whole time in there standing on my feet being shoved along by fellow shoppers with kids. I finally found a nook in a window and sat down. My bum was a window display but I don't care, my feet were killing me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 13, 2010)

*bump*

The annual office Christmas party. It's a lame-o party that nobody wants to go to anyway. I wish they would just give us a bonus.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ THIS ^^^

I have skipped out on the annual every single year. It's nothing but an opportunity for those under the totem pole to think they have a chance brown-nose the ever changing hierarchy. Plus the party is not free. Even at $15 I adamantly REFUSE to pay for the annoyance of spending two-three hours around a bunch of bottom-shelf drunk people, that I wouldn't want to be around when they bottom-shelf sober for free.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 14, 2010)

I am tired of all the holiday commercials tv shows and movies that go on and on about family and its how we should be spending the holiday's. Not all of us have close families that include us in events and celebrations and so get very frustrated at this time of year. I am blessed to have my immediate and extended family and of course creating a Christmas for the youth I work with will almost always give me the Christmas spirit. We aren't doing that until the 22nd this year so it might be late in coming. Till then bah humbug LOL!


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 14, 2010)

If there's one thing I really hate at this time of year it's the queues in the frigging postoffice. I was there for 25mins on Saturday morning for my mum and, now that my stuff is ready for sending, I anticipate wasting the majority of my lunch hour tomorrow in there. Meh.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 14, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> If there's one thing I really hate at this time of year it's the queues in the frigging postoffice. I was there for 25mins on Saturday morning for my mum and, now that my stuff is ready for sending, I anticipate wasting the majority of my lunch hour tomorrow in there. Meh.



Ugh! I have to go to the post office too! I am not looking forward to going in there and waiting in line.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2010)

I hate the post office so dang much that I sent my oldest daughter there instead 

Only had one box to mail though to my great niece. Otherwise, I use postage paid gifts from mail order companies- saves a lot of hassle. 

OR....I mail gift cards. Buying stamps is easier than mailing packages


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2013)

**bump**

I hate that the mail is so slow this time of year. Things that would have come lickety split, now it's anyone's guess when it will be here.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 10, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> **bump**
> 
> I hate that the mail is so slow this time of year. Things that would have come lickety split, now it's anyone's guess when it will be here.



Lilly - I hug with with a complete lack of discretion, awkwardness, or shyness any time of year, and I'm especially indulgent around Christmas. Old age brings with it a certain impunity. And, wonder of wonders, most of the ladies (and some of the guys) seem to enjoy it too, and ask for more. It isn't just my need for hugs y'know.

So Scrooge away, ye wastrels (wasteful of opportunity.) Don't let your shyness get in the way. There are hundreds - a google, perhaps - of folks out there who need a hug as much as you do.

My Vietnamese housekeeper is a petite, but very strong, woman. Upon her entering or leaving, I am treated to a rib-shattering hug. She let it slip that people generally don't hug in Vietnam. She learned the habit when she lived in France. C'est la vie!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 11, 2013)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Lilly - I hug with with a complete lack of discretion, awkwardness, or shyness any time of year, and I'm especially indulgent around Christmas. Old age brings with it a certain impunity. And, wonder of wonders, most of the ladies (and some of the guys) seem to enjoy it too, and ask for more. It isn't just my need for hugs y'know.
> 
> So Scrooge away, ye wastrels (wasteful of opportunity.) Don't let your shyness get in the way. There are hundreds - a google, perhaps - of folks out there who need a hug as much as you do.
> 
> My Vietnamese housekeeper is a petite, but very strong, woman. Upon her entering or leaving, I am treated to a rib-shattering hug. She let it slip that people generally don't hug in Vietnam. She learned the habit when she lived in France. C'est la vie!



I was shocked to discover... SHOCKED I tell you... when I met people who do not like to be hugged. Do not like it! It's like an egregious and unsettling invasion of space for them and takes them some time to recover from it. Bizarre. I've slowly eased in to the habit of asking first. I get peculiar looks sometimes from people who find it strange that I would need to ask such a question. There are people who find hugs traumatizing though for whatever their reasons. I haven't taken down my "Hug-A-Fattie" signature. I still think it's a good idea.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuck this Elf on the Shelf nonsense.


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 11, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> Fuck this Elf on the Shelf nonsense.


oh hell yes! My facebook feed seems to be inundated with it.


Also, I was never really into christmas but after 6 years in retail I'm totally sick of it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't even know what that is and history has taught me not to investigate. 

View attachment flying.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm too lazy to go read the whole 6 year history of the thread but mine is a bit more controversial, maybe it should be a topic for Hyde Park.

If I as a Roman Catholic am forced to discard saying "Merry Christmas" and "Christmas Tree", instead having to say "Happy Holidays" and light the "Holiday Tree"......why in the holy blue hell are Jewish people allowed to continue to call the Minorah a "Minorah" and not a "Holiday Candlestick"? Or why haven't the US government encouraged Jewish people to refer to the Dreidel as "Holiday Top" while we Catholics are supposed to say "Holiday Trees"?

I know people have complained about the political correctness in the past, but how come only one religious sect has to change, if you're going to be fair, go after everyone.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 14, 2013)

As a Christian I don't give a flying PUCK about saying "Happy Holidays" or "Holiday Tree". I have ALWAYS said MERRY CHRISTMAS and CHRISTMAS TREE and I will continue to do so. As for the Jewish people,the Menorah and the Dreidel, I will support them in their endeavors to keep Hanukkah (and the words associated with it) to be as they know it to be. No group or religion should be forced to change the wording of their religious holiday due to political correctness. PERIOD.




KHayes666 said:


> I'm too lazy to go read the whole 6 year history of the thread but mine is a bit more controversial, maybe it should be a topic for Hyde Park.
> 
> If I as a Roman Catholic am forced to discard saying "Merry Christmas" and "Christmas Tree", instead having to say "Happy Holidays" and light the "Holiday Tree"......why in the holy blue hell are Jewish people allowed to continue to call the Minorah a "Minorah" and not a "Holiday Candlestick"? Or why haven't the US government encouraged Jewish people to refer to the Dreidel as "Holiday Top" while we Catholics are supposed to say "Holiday Trees"?
> 
> I know people have complained about the political correctness in the past, but how come only one religious sect has to change, if you're going to be fair, go after everyone.





LillyBBBW said:


> I don't even know what that is and history has taught me not to investigate.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 15, 2013)

As an atheist I'm perfectly happy with the term Christmas. Christian tradition, innit.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not christian but celebrate christmas. We just don't do it with celebration of jesus part. I think it should be more politically correct to take greetings in the nature they're presented. Someone could say merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah and joyous Kwanzaa. It's offered as a kindness and should be accepted as such. 
As for everything being turned into "holiday", i have never heard a christmas tree being called a holiday tree. I find that interesting and a little weird. 


And on that hugging discussion. I'm someone who is uncomfortable with hugging. I don't refuse them or act weird about them but they're uncomfortable. My mom says that it's because i'm very sensitive to other people and can pick up on their emotions or state of mind when in close proximity and that's why i don't like it. My inlaws are very huggy and it took me years to actually feel okay giving hugs. My family isn't terribly huggy, that might also be why it's uncomfortable.


My humbug.. As a mom, i feel really pressured to make sure that the holiday is awesome for my kids. I have to decorate, a big pain. I have to bake, i like cookies but i don't like baking a buttload of cookies. Then i have to plan and make a huge meal on top of making sure that the presents are things that will make the kids happy and whatnot. My husband puts hardly any input into the process so it's a big weight on my shoulders. I am so glad when its over. Oh and i hate shopping.. I'm thankful for amazon this year. With prime, it makes shopping a lot easier.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 15, 2013)

I say Merry Christmas all the time. The way I see it, if someone wants to get mad because someone has wished them a happy season in some way that person is an asshole whatever their belief structure. I'm not going to get all worked up is someone says Happy Yule or whatever.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 16, 2013)

As a Buddhist, I would like to see the seasonal greenery referred to as "Dharma shrubs", but I will defer debate on the subject until we attain peace on earth and goodwill to men (and all other sentient beings).


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 17, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> As a Buddhist, I would like to see the seasonal greenery referred to as "Dharma shrubs", but I will defer debate on the subject until we attain peace on earth and goodwill to men (and all other sentient beings).



Well spoken! However, peace and goodwill to all (wo)men starts in each Buddhist's (or Christian, Jewish or other spirituality's) soul and flows outward. I am not a Buddhist, Christian, Jew - maybe a Pagan, certainly a still-searching agnostic. My housekeeper, an out and out Buddhist, assures me that I was probably a Buddhist in a former life. I take that as a great honor.

I was a dedicated amateur astronomer in the 1950s and have kept in touch with the current group and with the college planetarium and those who operate it. The current planned presentation this coming Saturday is on the winter solstice, time, and the planetary motions which contribute to it.

I sent a question to them which points out that the solstice we know in our epoch is an ephemeral thing, only accidentally proximate to the date of Christmas (as was known, I'm sure, to the Church Elders who set the date). My question may be of interest to Buddhists as well.


Friends of the Planetarium,

Not sure if we will be up for this event or not. We may be up, if the weather holds, but may be committed to another activity if we are. It should be an interesting presentation.

As an amateur (and almost professional) astronomer, I am embarrassed to admit that I really didn't understand the juxtapositions which, fortuitously for us, all occur at about the time of the solstice. For example, even if you are on the precise longitude of a given time zone, why aren't the days and nights symmetric going backward or forward from the solstice? I thought I understood the Equation of Time, but then it finally dawned on me that the same precession of the earth's axis which causes the rotation in the sky every 26,000 years or so also causes the approximate alignment of the earth's axis with the semi-major axis of the earth's elliptical orbit, at least in our epoch.

Do you have, or can you obtain, a series of graphics, or a video suitable for projection in the planetarium, which explains this strange coincidence and shows how this will change over the centuries as the earth's axis migrates? I started to have a discussion at the planetarium one evening with an elderly gentleman who, I believe, totally misunderstood my remarks and questions and began to pontificate in a manner which suggested that he had spent considerable time behind a lectern and, perhaps, thought he still was. It proved to be a rather dissatisfying experience for both of us.

However, the question remains. I think that many might benefit from a suitable graphic, or at least a lecture which doesn't handwave away the whole event by reference only to the tilt of the earth' axis.

I googled the phrase [ winter solstice earth axial tilt ] and came up with quite a few interesting links. You can google this string yourself. The 3rd and 4th entries (News and Images) each expand into lists of other interesting websites. I'm sure that you have thought this issue through eons ago and have more, and better, references than these. I think my most recent Astronomy text is from the 1960s (disconcerting to have to type out the full date rather than just typing '60s - another penalty of old age).

If the planned presentation at the planetarium covers these points I may try to shift my other obligations to permit my attendance. Can you give me a 'heads-up' on this?

Note: I have eliminated your original distribution list but have blind-copied others of my acquaintance of demonstrated interest in Astronomy, or possessed of lively and curious minds, or both (of course, all astronomers fall into the latter category also).

Ho Ho Tai


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 22, 2013)

...but you knew that anyway. This time of year, I flee from most Christmas music (that is, the stuff on the radio). We do go to (and support) a number of Christmas choral events, such as The Rose Ensemble. The wonderful




research the history of seasonal (and other) music from all times and places and translate that through their marvelous voices and arrangements.

However, there is a portion of one old song that haunts me this time of year. Ir recalls a time when friends were more plentiful and geographically close. I made up this insert from that song. I offer it to you now.

Friends,
This is probably our favorite secular Christmas song, 
if only for the words that we have left in the lyrics:

Have yourself a merry little Christmas. . .&#8232;&#8232;
Faithful friends who are dear to us
&#8232;Gather near to us once more
Through the years we all will be together&#8232;
If the fates allow . . .
&#8232;And have yourself a merry little Christmas now


Some of you we will see during this Christmas season.
Others are too remote for travel.
Yet, we will see you all anyway
We have only to look in our hearts.



Dimensions friends - This applies to you too - as much as you want it too. We would be surprised, but please, if you all showed up at our door and around our table, especially if you brought casseroles to share!

PS: Late-breaking news. We received an e-mail from an old friend "down under" who, by a miracle, escaped the fires. *Hallelujah!*


----------

